# Failed to save local policy database



## trchew (Oct 15, 2005)

I am attempting to add another computer to my main computer's local security settings. It recognizes and adds the second computer to the list of computers, but when I try to save it, it gives an error message:

Failed to save local policy database.

Any idea why it won't save this?

Thanks.


----------

